# Anyone know when TPWD is reading the trout?



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

I cannot find the schedule on the internet. Thanks


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

They haven't posted the schedule yet, but they usually start in December. They wait for the water to be cool enough for the trout before they stock.


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Here in Lampasas they normally do it mid November, some years we don't get on the list though.

Not sure what the criteria is to be on the list.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I found it last week and now I can't!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> I found it last week and now I can't!


 Maybe I was looking at last years schedule and didn't know it.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

SurfRunner said:


> Maybe I was looking at last years schedule and didn't know it.


This is last year's schedule: http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_2014.phtml


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Here ya go!.....http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks


----------

